# honey and lemon drink



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

mw,

can i have honey and lemon (homemade drink) during pregnancy?  I am started to get flu like symptoms -so thought that would help-what else can i take? 

can i also use smelling salts?

thankyou


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes honey and lemon is fine, I'm not sure about smelling salts, but if you are meaning things like vicks and olbas oil, they are ok,

hope you feel better soon ,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

